# Airtel mobile gprs vs Airtel MO gprs for PC



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 3, 2007)

i just got a msg from Airtel abt two gprs plans. . .pay 104 for gprs in phone only  and . . . pay 498 for gprs in pc . . . . can anybody tell me is there way to make the 104 plan to access net in pc . . . can anybody tell me the trick for free Airtel gprs . . . does it work even now . . .


----------



## Pathik (Dec 3, 2007)

there is a trick but the speeds suck.. and also due to the proxies most softwares wont work without any tricks..
better go for the MO scheme if u can..


----------



## New (Dec 4, 2007)

^Can you please tell me that free GPRS trick?Is it for pc or mobile?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ 
it's not FREE GPRS but you can use Airtel GPRS for Mobile on your PC...search this forum a you will find it.. I don rem sorry.. it was something to create multiple connections..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 4, 2007)

now free GPRS is not working as far i know


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 4, 2007)

No trick is there.
That thing was to create two mo account...but what nobody knows is...at that time Airtel opened mobile office to all coz they were updating thier servers...


----------

